# Collecting Springtails



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Any Ideas on how to catch wild springtails to stock a pre-dart frog tank.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Check your PM.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I have the same question


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

*Collecting wild springtails*

They eat decaying vegetable matter. Try putting some peat moss or sphagmum moss in a yogurt container wet it till the water reaches the top and then pour out as much water as you can. Mix in some potato peel or cucumber peel and lay it on the soil preferably out of direct sunlight. Cover it with a rag or leaves. Come back in about 2 days (maybe longer you need the vegetable matter to start molding). You should find springtails, millipedes and pill bugs in the container. To get the springtails out fill the container up with room temp water and the springtails will float to the top. Use a spoon to scoop out the water with them floating in it. Put them in another container and start a new fresh culture. Wait till you get a substantail amount and then transport them to the tank the same way.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Check out this link too. I haven't tried it but plan to. Seems like it would work good and is really easy.

http://www.thurlo.force9.co.uk/springta ... page6.html


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

deleted


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok I just got my cups filled with carrots, apple and spinach, buried in some leaf litter that I could already see some nice springtails in. So ill have see what happens in a coupe days!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I'm going to try this out right now too. Got a small cup with peat moss and cucumber peel in it.


----------

